
ScyllaDB Open Source 3.0 - manigandham
https://www.scylladb.com/2019/01/17/scylla-open-source-3-0-overview/
======
markdoubleyou
I'm interested in the [http://seastar.io/](http://seastar.io/) networking
library that the Scylla guys built. Looks like it runs on DPDK and might be a
nice way to do user mode networking. Anyone tried using it in other projects?

~~~
PeterCorless
Yep! Talk to Kefu Chai at RedHat. He's using Seastar to rebuild Ceph. Here's
his presentation from Scylla Summit 2018 back last October:

[https://www.scylladb.com/tech-talk/redhat-on-rebuilding-
the-...](https://www.scylladb.com/tech-talk/redhat-on-rebuilding-the-ceph-
distributed-storage-solution-with-seastar/)

~~~
continuations
Do you need to have a certain network card for DPDK to work? Can I just rent a
random dedicated server, install DPDK and get userland networking?

~~~
PeterCorless
Here's a list of DPDK supported NICs:

[https://core.dpdk.org/supported/](https://core.dpdk.org/supported/)

------
manigandham
They need to get rid of that email registration to download the software.

~~~
tomcam
Why?

~~~
thekozmo
Agree it's annoying (I'm one of the co-founders) but it's the minimal 'eval'
to make sure users succeed to maximize the value from their downloads. We
mainly push them to slack and to share monitoring and logs with us, until they
get to prod

~~~
throwawaymath
It also means we can't automate installation of ScyllaDB.

~~~
glommer
Most of our users automate it. When you register, you are given access to the
repository file for your preferred distribution. Once you have the repo, you
can just apt-get it into every one of your nodes.

Also Scylla provides non-gated access for AWS users with ready-to-consume AMIs

~~~
throwawaymath
Oh, that's good to know!

------
robusto
Congrats to the Scylla team! These features and performance improvements are
pretty huge for people working with Apache C* that want to evaluate Scylla.
Compatible storage formats will certainly make evaluations much easier. Also,
hope the Scylla experience with MVs is better...

As far as compatibility w/ Apache Cassandra 3.x+, is there anything
outstanding?

~~~
manigandham
[https://docs.scylladb.com/using-scylla/cassandra-
compatibili...](https://docs.scylladb.com/using-scylla/cassandra-
compatibility/)

The big remaining item is lightweight transactions.

~~~
gigatexal
What's a light weight transaction?

~~~
erik_seaberg
A compare-and-set request. E.g., I can read version 3 of a row, and write
version 4 _if the current version is still 3_ , so that if someone else writes
version 4 I don't clobber whatever they just did.

~~~
gigatexal
That’s a really succinct definition. I like it. Thank you.

~~~
manigandham
To be clear, "lightweight transactions" are a Cassandra specific term, nobody
else uses that. Compare-and-set, atomic updates, or just transactions are the
normal terms.

------
monksy
From everything that I've heard about this (being an wire copy compatible with
Cassandra) and it's performance. I'm pretty excited about this!

~~~
PeterCorless
Would love to hear your feedback! Ping me on Twitter @PeterCorless

------
gigatexal
Anyone using this in production? Any thoughts or tips on how to adapt
traditional MongoDB workflows to this?

~~~
ultrabug
We are (Numberly) running it in production indeed and our use cases keep on
increasing!

As glommer and PeterCorless mentioned, I'd be happy to share thoughts and
learnings about it.

Feel free to show up and ask questions mate: you can easily find me on the
community Slack channel, freenode IRC or Twitter.

~~~
gigatexal
Which slack channel? I’d love to join.

~~~
ultrabug
This one: [https://scylladb-users.slack.com](https://scylladb-users.slack.com)

~~~
gigatexal
Is it private? I might be dumb but slack doesn’t seem to give me a signup
option.

~~~
ultrabug
Sorry, should be better using [https://scylladb-users-
slackin.herokuapp.com/](https://scylladb-users-slackin.herokuapp.com/)

------
ralusek
Get ScyllaCloud barrier to entry a bit lower. $200/mo is too much for
tinkering. Even better if there is an autoscaling option available.

~~~
stubish
It certainly is pricey for tinkering, but it requires a decent chunk of block
storage and I was shocked how expensive that is when I looked the other day.
It unlikely to be news to most, but I've been on private cloud and DCs for a
long time and it seems everyone is charging huge amounts of money if you need
large filesystems; not even slow but cheap options. Maybe Scylla needs to be
backed by S3 rather than XFS :)

~~~
ddorian43
Scylladb uses local storage (not EBS) for sane performance. XFS is required
for async reads/writes.

------
75dvtwin
I also find ScylaDB C++ code nicely educational (at least for me). It is using
modern idiomatic C++ with a healthy mix of boost library.

For example:

[https://github.com/scylladb/scylla/blob/master/db/view/view....](https://github.com/scylladb/scylla/blob/master/db/view/view.cc)

------
eweise
Awesome. Can't wait for the Amazon hosted version.

~~~
PeterCorless
Note: Our new Scylla Cloud runs on AWS; it uses our Enterprise 2018 release,
not the latest 3.0 Open Source. Yet would love to hear your thoughts!
[https://www.scylladb.com/product/scylla-
cloud/](https://www.scylladb.com/product/scylla-cloud/)

~~~
CMCDragonkai
I think he's being sarcastic.

------
neoyagami
I hope this versión do not loss data :/

------
marknadal
According to their [https://www.scylladb.com/open-
source/](https://www.scylladb.com/open-source/) page:

Server License:

\- Free Software Foundation’s GNU AGPL v3.0

\- Commercial licenses are also available. Contact us for more information.

Driver Licenses:

\- Apache Cassandra drivers: Apache License v2.0

Third-party drivers:

\- Licenses will vary. See the individual driver documentation for details.

Documentation License:

\- Creative Commons Attribution-ShareAlike 4.0 International

This angers me very much, they are lying about being OSS which was started by
OSI ([https://opensource.org/](https://opensource.org/)) as a response to
GPL/AGPL/FSF/RMS's non-open policies, when in reality only their client
drivers are OSS but their servers are _commercial or AGPL_.

I say this, as someone who has spent years working on and consciously giving
away popular DB software as zlib/MIT/apache2 with my project - which is now
run in production by Internet Archive, top 300 global site, and others
([https://github.com/amark/gun](https://github.com/amark/gun)) - just to see
more and more other DBs steal "OSS" label to falsify marketing, and more and
more DBs become "open core" crippleware. We need more people to keep
campaigning against these outright license lies and the faux-humble "I can't
survive as OSS unless you pay for commercial license" junk, if you can't
survive doing OSS then _just don 't_ do OSS!! Lying you are OSS but actually
AGPL instead is just a shady ploy to get more dev/biz clicks.

~~~
rat9988
As for mangodb, I still qualify this as open source. I don't care about what
OSI says. For me as long as I can read the source, and modify it for my
business, it's fine. It doesn't need to be free as in free beer.

~~~
thefounder
Well that's exactly the issue...you can't modify it or use it for your
business if you compete with Mongo corp

~~~
rat9988
I thought I could modify as long as I either pay or give money to mongodb?

~~~
merlynn
Michael from MongoDB here again. MongoDB Community is still free to view,
download, modify, etc. The SSPL change affects no-one besides those offering
the licensed software (MongoDB) as a public service.

~~~
PeterCorless
Michael: Would love to speak with you about this very point. Ping me via
LinkedIn:
[https://www.linkedin.com/in/petercorless/](https://www.linkedin.com/in/petercorless/)

